# Glock Generation in respect to Serial #



## Masshole (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a correlation between which generation a glock is and what serial # it has? I am looking at fsguns.com (a local handgun dealer in my area) and he posts the first 3 letters of each gun's serial #. Unfortunately MA LTC holders can only buy pre 1998 glocks so I'm tryin to get the closest one to that deadline. Any help would be appreciated. I'm countin on Mike to know the answer to this one since he's a Glockman.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes. I have a book at the house with the serial # range from start to about 2001 or so. It is broken down by Model and then serial # range and date manufactured.
You can PM me if you want and I will look it up for you when I get home, or someone else might have reference material sitting around now.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

This guy seems to get Mass. compliant Glocks. He has only #27s right now. Maybe he can help. 
http://www.summitgunbroker.com/1582722.html 
Good luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

There is an informational thread running over at Glock Talk:
http://www.glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=412093
that has thousands of serial numbers and manufacture dates in it, provided by the guns' owners. It may be able to give you an idea of when it was made.

Lots of other good info in that thread for Glock owners, too.


----------

